# Installer Windows sur BootCamp SANS clé Usb



## dydyavatar (23 Février 2017)

Salut à tous,
Je suis dans une situation assez énervante : je voudrais installer _Windows 10_ via _BootCamp_ sur mon Imac 27 pouces de 2013. Facile vous me diriez et je suis d'accord ! Mais le gros hic : je suis dans l'incapacité de me procurer une clé USB. Je suis au courant que sur certains appareils depuis _El Capitan, _il est possible de ne pas en avoir besoin. Mais vu que comme chez _Apple_ ce sont des génies absolus et des casses-burnes par excellence, ils ont tout bonnement décidé de ne pas donner cette fonctionnalité à mon ordinateur. Des génies je vous dis  ! Enfin bref, je pourrais très bien utiliser une machine virtuelle, seulement voilà cela reviendrait à couper les performances de ma machine en 2 ce que je veux à tout prix éviter !!!! Du coup je suis vraiment coincé . Est-ce que que vous pourriez me venir en aide s'il vous plaît ???


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2017)

Salut

C'est si compliqué que ça de trouver une clé usb? On en trouve partout.


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2017)

dydyavatar a dit:


> 1) Mais le gros hic : je suis dans l'incapacité de me procurer une clé USB. 2) Je suis au courant que sur certains appareils depuis _El Capitan, _il est possible de ne pas en avoir besoin. Mais vu que comme chez _Apple_ ce sont des génies absolus et des casses-burnes par excellence, 3) ils ont tout bonnement décidé de ne pas donner cette fonctionnalité à mon ordinateur.


1) Ben je ne vois pas ou est ton problème, on en trouve dans les grandes surfaces
2) Un peu de lecture... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...si tu te réfères à ton modèle, il est possible avec ce dernier d'utiliser le fichier .iso de Windows 10
3) Encore un peu de lecture ne te fera pas de mal... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990 ...ça t'évitera à l'avenir de dire n'importe quoi

Pour conclure, la clé USB sert principalement à stocker le fichier Setup.exe contenant les drivers qui seront indispensables après l'installation complète de Windows 10, ce sera une étape obligatoire. Si tu n'as pas de clé USB, tu peux utiliser un disque dur USB, sans l'installation du fichier des drivers, la version de Windows sera instable et beaucoup de fonctions ne marcheront pas.


----------

